# Suche gutes Rennspiel



## Gebieter (4. Januar 2009)

Die aktuellsten Shooter und Rollenspiele habe ich mittlerweile, jetzt hätte ich auch mal gern wieder n Rennspiel.

Das letzte, dass ich gespielt hab war NFS Most Wanted, die ganzen NFS Nachfolger haben mir alle nicht gefallen. Was mir an Most Wanted NICHT gefallen hat war die absolut unfaire KI (meiner Meinung nach) die obwohl ich perfekt gefahren bin mal einfach nen 10 Sekunden Vorsprung aufhohlen konnte.

Hab bis jetzt mal Grid ins Auge gefasst, das gefällt mir von der Optik sehr gut und würde auch so in etwa meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Wie ist denn die KI von Grid??? Sie soll halt nicht unfair sein, so dass ich auch nach 10 maligem Probieren immer noch keine Chance habe.

Was meint ihr dazu?? Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich???


----------



## msix38 (4. Januar 2009)

Kann Dir RDG nur empfehlen..bleib dabei..


----------



## sYntaX (4. Januar 2009)

Kann dir ebenfalls nur Grid empfehlen. Das Spiel ist einfach klasse.


----------



## rancer (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich schreib jetzt doch auch mal mein Lieblingsrennspiel hier rein:

Test Drive Unlimited

Meiner Meinung nach das beste Rennspiel, es entfaltet aber genau wie Trackmania erst seinen Spielspaß, wenn man im Internet fährt....

Ich finds einfach nur cool, da die Welt sehr groß ist, es einen großen Umfang hat und durch die vielen Autos und Motorräder eine große Mtivation hat. Nebenbei find ich es cool, dass man einfach zwischendurch andere Spieler vorbeifährt und oftenmals einfach ne stunde mit unbekannten auf der insel "rumcrust"
Von den vielen Bugs hab ich noch nicht zu viele gesehen, die halten sich wirklich in Grenzen, wenn man es nicht provoziert.
Leider gibt es manchmal Verbindungsprobs mit der Server

Achja mom kostet es nur ca 15€


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2009)

ich empfehle World Racing 2 Spec
ist zwar schön älter und alt muss nicht heißen, schlecht  .
 hat den Vorteil läuft unter Vista, die Steuerung ist sehr realistisch  und 
man kann das Spiele u.a. noch schön nach eigen wünschen erweitern  Neue Addons -> Autos und vieles andere noch Addons dazu installierten . das war mal als Kostenlose Vollvers. auf einer Heft DVD Computer Bild


----------



## Max_Power (6. Januar 2009)

@rancer:
Ich liebe zwar auch TDU und spiele es mehrmals pro Woche, aber das Spiel ist (zumindest bei mir) so extrem verbugt, dass ich es eigentlich niemandem empfehlen würde. Bei 15€ kann man aber eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen und vielleicht haben andere ja mehr Glück als ich.


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann die Race Driver Grid empfehlen.


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2009)

Undercover _(ja, ist für mich ein gutes Rennspiel)_, Most Wanted und Test Drive Unlimited ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Januar 2009)

Grid ist sehr gut. Die KI finde ich auch sehr gelungen. Je nach Schwierigkeitsstufe verhält sie sich anders und man hat auch die Chance zu gewinnen


----------



## poppypraun (6. Januar 2009)

Grid kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Macht echt Laune!
Wenns mehr in Richtung Rally gehen soll, schau dir mal CMR Dirt an. 

Achja, falls du es noch nicht kennst, probier mal Trackmania Nations Forever aus. Das kannste dir kostenlos saugen. Kann wirklich süchtig machen das Spielchen...

Gruß,
poppy


----------



## aLpHa2k8 (18. Januar 2009)

Hab kein Tipp für dich sondern vielmehr auch noch ne Frage um nicht noch nen Thread aufmachen zu müssen.

FRAGE: Ich suche die ultimative Rennsimulation für den PC sowas im Gran Tourismo Style wäre echt Klasse hat jemand da Empfehlungen für mich?? Die ganze Arcade Games sind einfach viel zu kurz und meist auch zu einfach...

mFg aLpHa


----------



## erel68 (18. Januar 2009)

aLpHa2k8 schrieb:


> Hab kein Tipp für dich sondern vielmehr auch noch ne Frage um nicht noch nen Thread aufmachen zu müssen.
> 
> FRAGE: Ich suche die ultimative Rennsimulation für den PC sowas im Gran Tourismo Style wäre echt Klasse hat jemand da Empfehlungen für mich?? Die ganze Arcade Games sind einfach viel zu kurz und meist auch zu einfach...
> 
> mFg aLpHa



Wenn du einen Sim suchst, dann kann ich dir nur GTLegends (Odtimer der GT-Klasse, bin ich unterwegs), GTR2 (neuere GT-Fahrzeuge) oder Race07/GTR Evolution (Nachfolger von GTR2, z.Teit aber noch teuer) empfehlen. Durch zum Teil fabelhafte Communitys (z.B. http:\\Altbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTL-Server - Home, http:\\Pilsbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTR2-Server - Home oder htttp:\\www. nogripracing.com) bekommst du Massenhaft neue Fahrzeuge und Strecken und kannst Online gegen echte Gegner fahren und musst dich nicht über die KI ärgern.


----------



## push@max (18. Januar 2009)

Ich kann da auch GRID und DIRT empfehlen...beides sehr gute Spiele.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Januar 2009)

rFactor ist noch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## msix38 (24. Januar 2009)

Grid is das beste Rennspiel das ich bisher gezockt habe. Noch nie habe ich so klar detailreiche Bilder gesehen...außer auf der 360


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Grid is das beste Rennspiel das ich bisher gezockt habe. Noch nie habe ich so klar detailreiche Bilder gesehen...außer auf der 360



Das Game ist Göttlich obwohl die Gegener recht schlecht fahren,die Bremsen zB zuviel in den Kurven.


----------



## msix38 (24. Januar 2009)

hauptsache ich kann fahren.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Januar 2009)

aLpHa2k8 schrieb:


> FRAGE: Ich suche die ultimative Rennsimulation für den PC sowas im Gran Tourismo Style wäre echt Klasse hat jemand da Empfehlungen für mich?? Die ganze Arcade Games sind einfach viel zu kurz und meist auch zu einfach...
> 
> mFg aLpHa




Gran Turismo ist doch keine Simulation.

GTR2 und GT Legends schon eher. Aber bitte nur mit Lenkrad.


----------



## No0dle (24. Januar 2009)

Colin McRae DIRT

Für mich das beste Rennspiel der letzten Jahre


----------



## Nekro (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn du Wert auf ein realistisches Fahrverhalten legst, empfehle ich dir:
*GTR Evolution*.

Das macht richtig Spass und ist auch sehr realistisch!


----------



## entenpost1 (4. März 2009)

rancer schrieb:


> Also ich schreib jetzt doch auch mal mein Lieblingsrennspiel hier rein:
> 
> Test Drive Unlimited
> 
> ...




also ich kann mich dem nur anschließen!! geiles game mit geiler grafik und geilen autos!! Du hast die ganze Insel zu befahren und insgesamt mehr als 1000km straßennetz... sollte man sich zu legen!^^


----------



## Manillaroad (5. März 2009)

Kommt halt drauf an, was man genau von einem Renn"spiel" erwartet. Ob man eher auf arcadelastige Sachen oder Simulationen steht. Ich persönlich gehöre zu zweiter Kategorie, mir kommt kein Spiel mehr auf die Platte, in welchem die 24 Stunden von Le Mans 20 Minuten dauern, und man diese komplett ohne Boxenstop fahren MUSS. Klar, Grid sieht schon sehr gut aus und macht auch kurzweilig Spass, aber leider gibt es überhaupt keine Motivation, das Spiel nach der Kampagne noch mal anzurühren. Hol dir ein gutes Lenkrad, dazu GT Legends, GTR2 oder das ebenfalls bereits erwähnte GTR Evolution, und du hast Monate oder sogar Jahre Spass an realistischen Rennen mit guter Community und tausenden freien gemoddeten Addons im Netz!


----------



## Nekro (5. März 2009)

Wenn du Wert auf gute Grafik und realistisches Fahrverhalten legst, dann kauf dir GTR Evolution.
Das ist echt ein geiles Spiel.


----------



## Manillaroad (6. März 2009)

Aber da hat man keinen dynamischen Tag-/Nachtwechsel ! Deswegen würde ich dir eher zu GTR2 raten, da ist alles drin, was man braucht! Obwohl GTR Evolution natürlich auch ein hervoragendes Renn"spiel" (Simulation) ist, mit dem nichts falsch machen kann, sofern man Wert auf gehobenen Realismus legt.


----------

